# Great find for under $3.



## GLENMAR (Jun 11, 2015)

I friend found this for me at the Goodwill store for under $3. It's 3 framed prints. The framing and matting were done at Ben Franklin Crafts. Someone probably paid $100 for just the framing.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 11, 2015)

I love a bargain
Nice print


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 11, 2015)

So How much do YOU want for it?

That really needs to be MINE. Just sayin'


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 11, 2015)

I thought about you when I saw it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 11, 2015)

I really think Pyr owners  are a unique group...

...we really are suckers for these dogs.

What is it about them that just melts the heart? Is it the eyes? The soul? Their loving nature? or is it their loyalty? 
I sure don't know but I cannot imagine life without one.

I stick to my signature line! 

oh and thanks Glenmar... now I will have to find this! You know more than one print was made!  Any markers on it ? Artist? Date?


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 12, 2015)

These dogs are smart, independent, and know their job, given the chance. I would not want to be without them. They are so great at what they do naturally. 
I'll study the prints a little more. They are 3 postcard size prints double matted. We would see stuff like this at dog shows all the time. It was just neat to find it in a Goodwill. Not something that will probably ever come up again.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 12, 2015)

Love a bargain! !


----------

